# Cyclogest Help



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I just wondered if some1 could help.
I am 8 weeks pregnant 2moro and taking cyclogest, but this morning half an hour after inserting (rectally) had to go to the loo.
I'm Wondering if l'll need to insert a extra one today?
Thanks
Suzy xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No need to take any more, the drug is fully absorbed from the wax pessary within 10-15 minutes at the most.

Maz x


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank u Maz, just being neurotic as this is my 1st bfp b4 and didn't want to jeopardise it. I'm on them twice a day anyway and also on Gestone too so hoped it would be ok.
Thanks again
Suzy x


----------

